# Mahogany from old doors



## ClintW (Feb 19, 2017)

Got my hands on some old doors from a nearby school that a lady had been storing in her basement for a long time. Pretty sure it's mahogany, curious as to species. It's pretty tight grain and much harder than the other Honduran mahogany that I have. 



 

 

 

 ,


----------



## phinds (Feb 19, 2017)

It's one of the American mahoganies (as opposed to an African variety). They are indistinguishable outside of a full-bore wood lab.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 20, 2017)

Tight grained and harder than Hondo? Could be Cuban Mahogany.... love that stuff....


----------



## Herb G. (Feb 24, 2017)

I've got a board of that stuff in my basement. It was sold to me as "genuine mahogany" wherever that is stuff is from.


----------



## phinds (Feb 25, 2017)

Herb G. said:


> I've got a board of that stuff in my basement. It was sold to me as "genuine mahogany" wherever that is stuff is from.


http://www.hobbithouseinc.com/personal/woodpics/_discussion_mahogany.htm


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 27, 2017)

What I have is definitely Honduran mahogany based on the description of it in the link you provided. It has a pronounced orange colorization to it.


----------



## phinds (Mar 27, 2017)

Herb G. said:


> What I have is definitely Honduran mahogany based on the description of it in the link you provided. It has a pronounced orange colorization to it.


Color alone isn't definitive. Cuban can look exactly like Honduran and even African can on occasion have the same color as Honduran. Outside of a science lab, there's no way to tell Cuban from Honduran but African can be distinguished by the end grain.


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 27, 2017)

I'm sure this isn't Cuban mahogany. I have a friend who builds custom furniture, and he has some pre-embargo Cuban stock. His father brought it back from Cuba back in the 1940's. Way different stuff than I have.


----------



## phinds (Mar 27, 2017)

Herb G. said:


> I'm sure this isn't Cuban mahogany. I have a friend who builds custom furniture, and he has some pre-embargo Cuban stock. His father brought it back from Cuba back in the 1940's. Way different stuff than I have.


Different how? If it's just a color difference, that could be just age.


----------



## Herb G. (Mar 27, 2017)

I'll see if I can find a photo of it.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Apr 1, 2017)

Herb G. said:


> I'm sure this isn't Cuban mahogany. I have a friend who builds custom furniture, and he has some pre-embargo Cuban stock. His father brought it back from Cuba back in the 1940's. Way different stuff than I have.



The term 'Genuine' is weak, 'True mahoganies' refers to those of the Americas in the_ Swietenia_ genus. 'Key largo mahogany' is the same species as 'Cuban mahogany'. Key largo mahogany is often darker and heavier than the other 'true mahoganies' but as Paul said, only labs are definitive (usually).


----------

